# اريد معلومات عن التشكيل بالطرق .. forging



## ((((ابومحمد)))) (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين 
لو سمحتوا اريد معلومات مستعجلة عن القوالب ( حداده .. ليست سباكه )
وياليت لو فيه مواقع او كتب بالعربي تكون فيها الحسابات ودرجات الحرارة اللازمة
وافضل المعادن التي يمكن ان تكون منها قوالب الطرق

شاكر لكم


----------



## ليندا اوركان (25 مارس 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93259.html
السلام عليكم ممكن زيارة هذا الرابط وان شاء الله الاستفددة


----------



## ليندا اوركان (25 مارس 2010)

*تطريق المعادن*​

تطريق المعادن forging هو التشكيل اللدن للمعادن تحت التأثير المتقطع أو تحت تأثير جزء معين من أداة تشكيل خاصة لإكساب الجسم الشكل والأبعاد المطلوبة. 
ينتشر على نحو واسع استخدام الإنتاج بالطَّرْقِِِِِِ الحر المتقطع والطرق في الرواشم (الاسطمبة) estampe المغلقة في مجالات بناء الآليات الصناعية. وتتميز وسائل إعداد المنتجات بالطرق الحر والطرق في رواشم مغلقة إلى جانب الإنتاجية العالية بأنها أكثر ملاءمة من وجهة النظر الاقتصادية موازنة بتشكيل المعادن والمواد الأخرى بالقطع. إن أهمية الإنتاج بالطرق الحر والطرق في رواشم مغلقة تكمن بالتباين الهائل للمنتجات المشكلة بالطرق ومنها:
ـ الطرْق الحر: وتستخدم للمطروقات غيرالكبيرة نسبياً، ويتم بالمطارق اليدوية. 
ـ مكابس الطرق الحر: وتستخدم لإنتاج القطع المشكلة الكبيرة الوزن والآليات المستخدمة هي المكابس الهيدروليكية والمطارق الآلية.
ـ الطرق في رواشم مغلقة: تنتج هذه المطروقات بعض الأجزاء التي تستخدم لإنتاج السيارات والجرارات والطائرات وذلك باستخدام المطارق والمكابس الآلية.
ـ أقسام الطرْقْ المتخصصة: ويعتمد نوعها على المنتجات الجاري تشكيلها كأقسام الآليات الأوتوماتيكية للتشكيل على البارد.
*أغراض التطريق*
في ظروف الإنتاج بالطرق الحر والطرق في رواشم مغلقة، كثيراً ما يتم التغيير في أبعاد المعدن أثناء عمليات التشكيل بزيادة الطول وتغير مساحة المقطع العرضي للمنتج وغير ذلك. وقد أظهرت الأبحاث المختلفة أن الخواص الميكانيكية للمعدن وخواصه الأخرى يمكن أن تتغير مع تغير مقدار نسبة الطرق تغيراً واضحاً في الاتجاهين الطولي والعرضي، لهذا فعند اختيار العمليات التقانية لإنتاج المطروقات يجب أن نأخذ في الحسبان تأثير نسبة الطرق في خواص المعدن المشكل. 






من المقادير الهامة التي تؤثر على خواص المعدن المشكل بالطرق هو مقدار التغذية النسبية عند التشكيل الطولاني وارتفاع الجسم في لحظة التشكيل. يجب إجراء عملية الطرق في ظروف الضغط غير المتساوي من جميع الجهات وعدم السماح بإجراء التشكيل في ظروف تنشأ فيها إجهادات شد. ويبين الشكل (1) التشكيل في حالة طرق الارتفاع لزيادة الطول.
عند اختيار العمليات التقانية في حالة تشكيل المطروقات يجب أن نأخذ في الحسبان اتجاه الأنسجة في الكتلة الإعدادية التي تنشأ أثناء التشكيل. وتتمتع المطروقات المشكلة بالشد لزيادة الطول بخواص ميكانيكية أجود في اتجاه المحور وفي الاتجاه القطري. ويوضح الشكل (2) وضع الأنسجة في مطروقة عمود مرفق.





إن عملية التشكيل في أثناء الطرق الحر والطرق في رواشم مغلقة تحقق وضعاً معيناً للأنسجة في المطروقات فينجم عنه تحسن في الخواص الميكانيكية في الاتجاه المطلوب.
تقسم العمليات التقانية للإنتاج بالطرْق الحر والطرْق في الرواشم إلى ثلاث مجموعات أساسية:
ـ عمليات إعدادية: التصنيف والقطع إلى قطع محددة الطول وتسخين المعدن قبل إجراء التشكيل اللدن.
ـ عمليات الطرق الحر والطرق في الرواشم: وتشمل جميع العمليات المرتبطة بتغير شكل الكتلة الإعدادية كعمليات الطرق الحر والطرق في رواشم مغلقة وسحب الألواح والطرق بالدرفلة والطرق بالبثق.
عمليات التشطيب: مثل قص الزعانف أو الأجزاء المرفوضة الأخرى وضبط الأبعاد وتحسين جودة السطح والمعالجة الكيمياوية والحرارية.
*العمليات الأساسية*
وتشمل العمليات الآتية:
الطرق الحر والعمليات التقانية الأساسية:هي عملية تخفيض ارتفاع الكتلة الإعدادية مع زيادة أبعادها العرضية في الوقت نفسه، وتسمى عملية الإعدادية بالتشكيل الجزئي.
السحب بالطرق: تستخدم هذه الطريقة عندما يكون من الضروري زيادة طول الكتلة الإعدادية بتقليل مساحة مقطعها العرضي.
الثقب بالطرق: تستخدم هذه الطريقة للحصول على ثقوب نافذة أو ثقوب غير نافذة في الكتلة الإعدادية. ولإجراء عملية الثقب يستخدم مثْقب خاص، وعند إعداد الثقوب ذات الأقطار الكبيرة تجري عملية الثقب بمثاقب مجوفة حتى تقل القوة اللازمة للثقب.
الثني بالطرق: تستخدم لثني الكتلة الإعدادية بمساعدة رواشم وتجهيزات خاصة تركب في المطارق أو المكابس.
الاستدارة بالطرق: وتستخدم إذا لزم إدارة جزء من الكتلة الإعدادية بالنسبة لجزء آخر بزاوية معينة.





​القص بالطرق: يستخدم لقص الكتلة الإعدادية إلى أجزاء إذا كان جزء من المعدن يزال من السطح الخارجي للكتلة الإعدادية فإن هذه العملية تسمى بالقص الخارجي. أما إذا كان القص يتم في السطح الداخلي للكتلة الإعدادية فإن هذه العملية تسمى بالقص الداخلي أو بالثقب.
اللحام بالطرق (بالضغط): يجري اللحام بالطرق عند درجات حرارة عالية، وتتلخص هذه العملية في توصيل عدة مطروقات فيما بينها في كتلة واحدة.
ويبين الشكل (3) عمليات الطرق التي تجري أثناء عملية الطرق الحر للمعدن المشكل وأنواع اللحام بالطرق (الضغط) الممكننة مثل: اللحام التراكبي واللحام التداخلي واللحام التناكبي واللحام بالفلق.





طرق القوالب: هي عملية سحب المشغولات المشكلة بالطرق لإكسابها شكلا موشورياً أو أسطوانياً.
تشكيل الأطراف: هي تشكيل أطراف الكتلة الإعدادية.

الشد بالطرق: هو تقليل مساحة المقطع العرضي للكتلة الإعدادية بشدها.
الضغط بالطرق: هو تقليل مساحة المقطع العرضي للكتلة الإعدادية بضغطها.
التدوير بالطرق: هو إكساب الكتلة الإعدادية شكل الأجسام الدورانية بإجراء طرقات متكررة.
التدوير المحلي بالطرق: هو إكساب جزء من كتلة إعدادية مقطعاً مستديراً.
الإزاحة بالطرق: هو إزاحة جزء من الكتلة الإعدادية على امتداد محورها الطولي.
الإبراز بالطرق: هو إبراز جزء من حجم الكتلة الإعدادية.
التسوية بالطرق: هو إزالة الأماكن غير المستوية بسطح الكتلة الإعدادية. 
*أجهزة التطريق:* وهي مطارق ومكابس الطرق الحر التي تنجز عملية الطرق الحر بها, وتتشكل المشغولة بين السندان الثابت ورأس المطرقة المتساقطة على المشغولة كما هو موضح في الشكل (4) الذي يبين استخدام مطرقة هوائية لهذا الغرض.
ويبين الشكل (5) رسماً تخطيطياً لبعض أدوات التشكيل المستخدمة عند الطرق الحر وأدوات تثبيت القطع المشكلة بالطرق الحر، ويتضمن الشكل 6 رسماً تخطيطياً لتغير الشكل الكتلة الإعدادية تدريجياً حتى الحصول على القطعة المشكلة لذراع التوصيل.
*الطرق على البارد والساخن:*
يجري الطرق على البارد والساخن لتشكيل المعادن والحصول على مطروقات تحقق عمليات البثق والثقب والتشكيل بالطرق على البارد والساخن. للحصول على منتجات مشكلة بالطرق حسب العمليات التقانية لإنتاج المطروقات التي يمكن الحصول عليها بالطرق على البارد والساخن ويجب أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار السمات الخاصة للمعادن لإعداد المنتجات المشكلة بالطرق على البارد والساخن للتوصل للشكل اللازم للمطروقات المنتجة ويتم الطرق على البارد والساخن في استخدام المكابس الميكانيكية والطرق في رواشم مغلقة بماكينات الطرق الأفقية لإجراء عمليات التشكيل بالطرق للحصول على المطروقات المشكلة المطلوبة. 




​ 
*التحكم الآلي في العمليات التقانية للطرق على البارد والساخن*
يؤدي تطبيق التحكم الآلي في عمليات الإنتاج بالطرق على البارد والساخن إلى تقليل ثمن المطروقات وزيادة جودة خواصها وتحسين ظروف العمل على نحو واضح. إلا أن الاهتزازات الشديدة والتبدل الشديد في درجات الحرارة وارتفاع سرعة عمل الآليات والاستهلاك الشديد لأدوات التشكيل وصعوبة التحكم في أبعاد المنتجات في أثناء التشكيل يؤدي إلى عدم استقرار العملية التقانية وصعوبة تطبيق التحكم الآلي في عمليات التشكيل بالطرق على البارد والساخن. ومن الممكن تطبيق تحكم آلي شامل على أقسام الطرق في رواشم مغلقة مع تنظيم خطوط الإنتاج التي تشكل عملية تقنية متكاملة لإنتاج المطروقات المشكلة المطلوبة وتحقيق جودتها.
منقول


----------



## bandarsa1 (26 مارس 2010)

هبل فيكم البعيجان :67::67::67::67:
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## عبد العظيم الحاج (17 فبراير 2012)

لكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير 
ليندا اوركان


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على هذه المساهمة و نود ان يتم رفع الكتاب على رابط آخر و ليكن ميديا فاير او الفورشيرد
وفقكم الله


----------

